# Rear Wheel Cylinder



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone,

I am looking for an NOS or good rebuild-able rear wheel cylinder with Delco Moraine embossed on it for a '69 GTO


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

5464 079 7/8" wheel cylinders 

I cleaned a few up ... I really dont have a single just pairs
but... 
I would sell a single and 
my best spare should hone nicely if your interested,,,
the lite pitting look to be all in the chamber area ,,,,
also there is 2 different size fonts on the part number also 

[email protected]

Scott
2o6 465 9l65


----------



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> 5464 079 7/8" wheel cylinders
> 
> I cleaned a few up ... I really dont have a single just pairs
> but...
> ...


That sounds great. I sent you an e-mail, let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

he passed on mine ....


----------



## 1969 tempest custom s (Sep 9, 2020)

did you ever locate those wheel cylinders. I have a pair you can have if you pay for the ride.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I am interested
please ring me ,,,, 2o6 4six5 9165


----------



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

69 tempest, I will take them if you still have them.


----------

